# could any of you european people help me out?



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

i am trying to find some s3 badges for my car, but cant find any one in the states that can get any. any help on this......?


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (tattoo20v)*

do you have an s3? if not then WHY...


----------



## REMUS 13 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (VwG60Kid)*

RICE


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (tattoo20v)*

Hey dork, where in Plymoth do you live? I'm about 15 mins away from the Cub Foods and new theater on Vicksburg.


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (TabulaRasa)*

nice to see that all you audi guys are so nice. if i wanted my car to be rice, i would drive a honda, dick. the reason that i want s3 badges is because i feel like doing something different, since no one in this part of minnesota can figure out anything to do for badges but to copy me. besides the fact that the motor that i have is basically the same as the s3 motor. sorry that i like to try to modify my vehicle from the vw/ audi parts bin. also nice to know that i am a dork in someones book who i havent even met yet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (tattoo20v)*

Your car isn't a hatchback. 
It isn't Haldex quattro.
No 6 speed stock tranny.
No Audi interior.
No 265hp dual intercooled 1.8T with K04.
Drive up to Anderson Motorsport (http://www.andersonmotorsport.com) after they come back from vacation in Germany. Their shop is about 30 mins from you. Ask them if they can source an Audi S3 badge for your Wolfsburg Jetta and they will laugh in your face.















Bastard.


----------



## JoeO (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (TabulaRasa)*

You don't need to drive a Honda to be rice. It's a state of mind.
Besides why stop a measley S3? Why not go for a Ferrari badge. That would be so coooool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Why not. Your car has four tires and one steering wheel...just like a Ferrari.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (JoeO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You don't need to drive a Honda to be rice. It's a state of mind.

Besides why stop a measley S3? Why not go for a Ferrari badge. That would be so coooool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Why not. Your car has four tires and one steering wheel...just like a Ferrari.[HR][/HR]​Order a set of the scuderia ferrari shields that they put on the new models as an option. Only $1400+


----------



## Pekka (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (what)*

Guys guys, isn't this a little bit harsh? His getting an S3 badge isn't taking anything away from you people, is it? While I definitely wouldn't do what he's trying to do, it's still his prerogative to do so if he so wishes. Don't bite a guy's head off for doing something a little foolish







.
Edit: some typos


[Modified by Pekka, 10:47 AM 1-22-2002]


----------



## diho (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (tattoo20v)*

I am from Holland. Wenn you still want a S3 badge maybe I can help you.
Give me a mail.
Grt. Dick


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*x-post from A4/S4 forum*

I saw in another forum where a Jetta put on a porsche "turbo" badge. I questioned that and got totally flamed, like I was the oddball. I immeadiately returned back here (A4/S4 forum) and just wrote off the entire board as being ricey krautboys. People should be happy with the car they can afford and mod it tastefully. As VWs and Audis get more popular, it inevitable that people will install BOVs and ricey stickers and badges.


[Modified by S4inSoFla, 7:07 PM 1-22-2002]


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: x-post from A4/S4 forum (S4inSoFla)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I saw in another forum where a Jetta put on a porsche "turbo" badge. I questioned that and got totally flamed, like I was the oddball. 
[Modified by S4inSoFla, 7:07 PM 1-22-2002][HR][/HR]​
You sure it wasnt a golf? and besides havent you noticed on the HOME page of the Vortex it has a close up of the turbo badge that looks very similar to the Porsche one, so who cares?


----------



## american gigolo (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (TabulaRasa)*

TabulaRasa. where are you seeing this 265 HP S3? the S3 Audi makes JUST fgot for 2002 the 226 HP engine (more or less same as TT). 
I see no reason to put an S3 badge on this car, but you should have correct fact before trying to put this guy down for something.


----------



## DriversWanted (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (american gigolo)*

f*ckin A! Lay off the guy. If he wants to be rice, let him be. You guys are baggin on his ass for somethin so small. Too harsh.


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (TabulaRasa)*

as i can see by your bio, you drive a 90 cs, hope i find you on the road sometime so i can wipe that snobby smirk off your face. unless you have some serious work done by anderson and the boys, i dont think your ride would stand a chance. i dont come on here to get in a pissing contest with someone who drives a car basically from the same company, only a different badge. you did say you live in plymouth right, so more than likely i will see you around, and vice versa


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (tattoo20v)*

You Audi guys are heartless. What's the big deal if a fellow VW/Audi enthusiast wants to dig into the VW/Audi parts bin too add subtle or effective mods to his car? Who the heck cares if you throw a "Turbo" badge on your 1.8T Jet? Are you going to get down on me for adding Porsche brakes to my car too? Go over to the MK3 forum and get on my man D for running S4 brakes on his Jet. What's the big deal? Adding unique things to your car is all about how you want it built. It does not have to please anyone else and you shouldn't have to defend yourself when you want to add something that another person may find odd. What's the difference between any of these things and adding an RS4 shift knob to your car when it's not and RS4? I don't know about any of you, but I build my car for me and knowone else. If I ask for advice or where to source a part I would expect and honest and reliable answer.... not some jackass trying to ruin my perfectly good post with his jibber jabber








And for the record.... Tattoo, with his 1.8T Jet sitting on Forged TT wheels, has my respect to add whatever he may like to that fine car of his.


[Modified by Fly952.0, 11:56 PM 1-22-2002]


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (american gigolo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]TabulaRasa. where are you seeing this 265 HP S3? the S3 Audi makes JUST fgot for 2002 the 226 HP engine (more or less same as TT).
[HR][/HR]​ http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/413095.phtml 
quote:[HR][/HR]Are you going to get down on me for adding Porsche brakes to my car too? Go over to the MK3 forum and get on my man D for running S4 brakes on his Jet. What's the big deal? Adding unique things to your car is all about how you want it built. It does not have to please anyone else and you shouldn't have to defend yourself when you want to add something that another person may find odd. [HR][/HR]​If you run Porsche brakes, that does not make your car a Porsche, in the same way that if you have a tuned 1.8T engine it does not make your car an S3.
I have G60 brakes and Ford O2 sensor, you don't see me calling my car a Ford Corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Oh Tatoo, you wanna take those words up to Brainerd Intl' Raceway or MN Ice Trials 2003? (2002 is not happening due to lack of ice AFAIK)


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (TabulaRasa)*

this is embarassing
i can't believe people actually spend their time grilling this guy about a badge 
hah! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (s3GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this is embarassing
i can't believe people actually spend their time grilling this guy about a badge 
hah! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​This is what I was thinking.


----------



## american gigolo (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]TabulaRasa. where are you seeing this 265 HP S3? the S3 Audi makes JUST fgot for 2002 the 226 HP engine (more or less same as TT).
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/413095.phtml 
[HR][/HR]​ok, where does it say anything about a 265 HP S3? the S3 is JUST GETTING a 225 HP motor, I want to know where you've found this other one


----------



## Dub Love (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (american gigolo)*








I dont know whats funnier...Someone who wants to put incorrect badging on their car or someone who gets so worked up about what someone else decides to do to their car.


----------



## rubin (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (BlazenA4)*

Dude theres a guy on the mk3 classifieds he can get them for his name is cullen he can hook ya up. Guess what i got some wheels from a S4 oh man if I put them on will I be a dork get a life and drive kids


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (rubin)*

You guys will loathe me. I have S3 wheels and brakes on my Golf III. Also have A4 door handles on the car.......


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (VAG Parts Bin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You guys will loathe me. I have S3 wheels and brakes on my Golf III. Also have A4 door handles on the car.......



































[HR][/HR]​that is just a tad different


----------



## S3Dean (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (what)*

You guys are funny








You can get the S3 badge from here, and they do international mail order.
http://www.partsdepartment.co.uk


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (VAG Parts Bin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You guys will loathe me. I have S3 wheels and brakes on my Golf III. Also have A4 door handles on the car.......



































[HR][/HR]​That's different from a badge saying it's something it's not.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: could any of you european people help me out? (tattoo20v)*

Jetta Wolfsberg "S3" edition is really creative.


----------

